
Query for AWS Regions, Endpoints - mooreds
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/new-query-for-aws-regions-endpoints-and-more-using-aws-systems-manager-parameter-store/
======
andrewstuart
This has been needed for a long time.

